# Training on youtube



## mahhi22 (Jul 14, 2009)

I stumbled across these training videos by tab289 on youtube: 



 
There's a total of 21 videos by tab289 and his assistant Solea, his LCGSD. I like them in that the vids have good info, are brief and easy to watch. And of course since a GSD is the co-star I like them even more


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Great video and method. Love the way he shows how to break down a complex behavior to get the dog to understand.


----------



## gardenrose (Nov 2, 2009)

Thank you very much for the link! the videos are great! However as I started watching them, Raja was sitting next to me. You can very clearly hear the clicker he uses, Raja looked at me and was waiting for a treat, he kept clicking away Raja just sat there waiting for a treat! LOL


----------



## itisdieter (May 16, 2010)

Great links, thanks!!


----------

